
How to get through a crisis: narrow your focus - smacktoward
https://www.facebook.com/577449288/posts/10158189948939289/
======
ak39
(I haven’t clicked or read the article as it’s Facebook and I usually don’t
open FB links out of principle.)

My granny, born circa 1920, deceased in 1995, grew up uneducated in a peasant
third world country. My dad was educated and was somewhat socially upwardly
mobile as he managed to emancipate himself and the family from abject poverty.
My gran knew nothing about the modern world and its bewildering complexities.
But I still remember her giving my dad advice: “Son, whenever you’re stuck
with a problem, stop adding, always remove first.”

